# St Mary's Church, The Abbey and The Abbey Hotel Tintern - April 2017 (pic heavy)



## jsp77 (Apr 20, 2017)

Bit of a spur of the moment one this, I stopped off here on the evening before i visited the coke works, i have decided to put all 3 locations in to one report as they are all connected and close to each other. Just as i got to the top of the hill for the church i realised i was missing my tripod, so had to shoot the church and hotel hand held, think i just about got away with it. Sadly the hotel has seen better days. I went back for it for the night shots of the Abbey as some exposures were up to 3 mins long and my hands aren't that steady. 



*St Mary's Church*

St Mary’s church dates back well into medieval times. It stands on the site of a medieval chapel that was built as a retreat for the monks of Tintern Abbey. It was virtually rebuilt in 1866-1868 and remained to be a parish church until 1972. Now there are stories about witchcraft, black magic and satanic rituals causing its destruction, but truth be known, it was no more than a tragic accident. The church was destroyed by fire in 1977.


https://flic.kr/p/TQ12EP


https://flic.kr/p/U2xTfB


https://flic.kr/p/TPZW8g


https://flic.kr/p/TrvXU9


https://flic.kr/p/TMCvaf


https://flic.kr/p/TXVTpW


https://flic.kr/p/TPZQve


https://flic.kr/p/TXVPHh


https://flic.kr/p/TPZJaP


https://flic.kr/p/TPZDwR


https://flic.kr/p/TPZCyt


https://flic.kr/p/TPZAQZ


https://flic.kr/p/U2xmne


https://flic.kr/p/SMQZWZ

The tomb was originally believed to be that of Robert Thompson (1757-1821) who married into the Crawshay dynasty, in Merthyr Tydfil in 1790 and his wife Elizabeth who was the sister of Richard Crawshay. Elizabeth and Robert, who was also High Sheriff of Monmouthshire in 1817 and held the lease for the Tintern wireworks, were both buried at St Mary’s Churchyard. However, after extensive research and an examination of the eroded inscription on the cast plates the tomb is believed to belong to Richard White, a wealthy ironworks leaseholder who died in 1765.
The sarcophagus tomb is special because it is one of the earliest monuments to be listed and protected


https://flic.kr/p/SMQUYn



*The Abbey at Night*

Tintern Abbey was originally founded by Cistercian monks in 1131 AD. in the reign of Henry I. Between 1270 and 1301 the Abbey was rebuilt and by the end of the rebuilding, around four hundred monks lived in the complex. The Black Death arrived in 1349 and affected Abbey life badly but it continued to operate until 1536. In that year the Abbey was part of the dissolution of the monasteries under Henry VIII. Within a few years the lead was stripped from the roof and the building began to decay. The Abbey then became a source of building stone and only in the eighteenth century was any interest shown in the ruin. Around 1760 the site was cleaned up and visitors to the Wye Valley began to be entranced with the beauty of the site and surroundings.


https://flic.kr/p/TQ1A3p


https://flic.kr/p/TrwA6Y


https://flic.kr/p/SMSjhe


https://flic.kr/p/TXWs8b


https://flic.kr/p/TQ1suD


https://flic.kr/p/TXWmQs


https://flic.kr/p/TXWk2Y


https://flic.kr/p/TrwqiS


https://flic.kr/p/SK5Bdd


https://flic.kr/p/TrwoNC


https://flic.kr/p/TQ1dNR


https://flic.kr/p/TQ1crx


https://flic.kr/p/SK5sXq



*The Abbey Hotel*

Parts of the The Abbey Hotel former Beaufort Arms Hotel date back to 1206 when it was inside the original precinct wall of the Abbey (owned by the Duke of Beaufort before Crown ownership from 1901). The earliest trade directory in which it was listed as a hotel was 1835, when it was known as the Beaufort Arms Hotel. The landlord at that time was for many years recorded as being the key holder and official guide to the Abbey. In 2002 the hotel was completely refurbished and renamed the Abbey Hotel.

The hotel appears to retain at least one early structure of probable medieval date, the northernmost of the two linear east-west aligned ranges depicted on the First Edition OS map of 1881.


https://flic.kr/p/TSJfbZ


https://flic.kr/p/SAgkq3


https://flic.kr/p/TSJcEB


https://flic.kr/p/ThGBLL


https://flic.kr/p/ThGymE


https://flic.kr/p/SCXx8i


https://flic.kr/p/TCQkcE


https://flic.kr/p/SAfZ1f


https://flic.kr/p/ThGq3f


https://flic.kr/p/ThGkYy


https://flic.kr/p/TCQ5cQ


https://flic.kr/p/TFgysz


https://flic.kr/p/TFgwDe


https://flic.kr/p/ThG7YL


https://flic.kr/p/ThG5TJ


https://flic.kr/p/TP8wJY


https://flic.kr/p/TCQx5s


https://flic.kr/p/TP82LC


https://flic.kr/p/ThG3cS


https://flic.kr/p/TP7YUf

The view of the Abbey from one of the upstairs bedroom windows


https://flic.kr/p/TCPPZ1​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 20, 2017)

Really enjoyed that mate.loved the night shots


----------



## smiler (Apr 21, 2017)

I liked this set from the first shot, great piece of photography, Thanks
PS,
Try a pistol grip if you feel you need to but the pics were fine


----------



## Rubex (Apr 21, 2017)

I have to visit these - they're stunning. I enjoyed the night-time photos


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2017)

Great low (no!) ļight photography there JSP...


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautiful set of photos. The church and abbey are stunning.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome shots,especially the night ones.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 19, 2017)

Love the way the moss has been walked away and revealed the tiles in the first church and stunning night shots with them impressive arches, caught some fab shadows too

Ive paid to stay in worse places than that hotel...great reports jsp!


----------



## shepuk (May 20, 2017)

wow the abbey looks amazing I would love to go there at night be don't know if the access is any good (wheelchair)


----------



## krela (May 21, 2017)

shepuk said:


> wow the abbey looks amazing I would love to go there at night be don't know if the access is any good (wheelchair)



According to this page the majority is wheelchair accessible with disabled parking and toilet. 

Tintern Abbey

It's only open to the public during the day though, access at night is an entirely different matter.


----------



## shepuk (May 21, 2017)

thanks krela I wonder if there is a security fence but I will take a look at the site thanks


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 21, 2017)

love the night shots,super set of images


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

OOOH like that!!!
Really like the Abbey photos not sure I like the look of your hotel though
lol


----------



## TopAbandoned (Dec 2, 2017)

Went to St Mary’s Church and The Abbey Hotel last year, 2016, gotta say The Abbey Hotel has gone downhill since then but it was a good explore


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 2, 2017)

Beautiful site! Cant believe the original floor tiles are still there.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 2, 2017)

ExplorerX said:


> Beautiful site! Cant believe the original floor tiles are still there.



They are not, if you are alluding to the original Medieval building - What you see are the very common (found on nearly every Victorian kitchen and scullery floor), red and black floor tiles from the 1866 rebuild. They are still in situ I suspect; because why go to the trouble of lifting that floor, when any reclamation yard will be able to sell you acres of nice clean ones!


----------

